# Games Workshop summer campaign



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont really know where to ask this, but does GW still run those Summer Campaigns? If they do, I have not heard a shit about it, so are they or not, cause that would give me something to do during the summer, as I really dont get all that many games played it nothing is happening around here...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope, haven't in a couple of years. The last was the Nemesis Crown for fantasy two or three summers ago.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

It costs a big pile of money for them to run it and doesn't make nearly as much back, it's just not worth it for GW...

Sad but true.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They are doing a "Summer of War!" thing this summer. But its pretty crap, cause all it is, is just a load of games or learn to paint. I never tend to go, because its same old same old. 

And its full of annoying little sods.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Marneus Calgar said:


> They are doing a "Summer of War!" thing this summer. But its pretty crap, cause all it is, is just a load of games or learn to paint. I never tend to go, because its same old same old.
> 
> And its full of annoying little sods.


The OP is talking about the worldwide summer campaign events.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Azezel said:


> It costs a big pile of money for them to run it and doesn't make nearly as much back, it's just not worth it for GW...
> 
> Sad but true.


a big pile on money?........how expensive is it to say "this is campaign X, here is a crappy map drawn by jervis johnson....go play now" and then fake the results so SPESS MAHREENS win, no matter what they were doing.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, the last 40k one was the pretty poor medusa V one. It's a shame, people always complained they were fixed, that other players cheated blah blah blah. I always enjoyed the feeling of taking part in them and miss 'em a lot!

Cheers,

El


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> a big pile on money?........how expensive is it to say "this is campaign X, here is a crappy map drawn by jervis johnson....go play now" and then fake the results so SPESS MAHREENS win, no matter what they were doing.


Whilst I cannot claim to be an expert, what I posted is the responce alweays given when that question is asked - it is given by people who work for GW as well as veteran gamers.

It is easy to believe, too. GW has a stable of in-house writers and artists, and a pool of freelancers.

The in-house mob must be paid whatever they are working on - when they are told to write a campaign (fluff, rules, army lists, artwork etc) they go do it and get paid the same as they would if they spent the time writing codices and supliments.

The campaign information is combined into a book which must be printed and distributed. A few people buy it, but not nearly as many as would buy a new codex or supliment.

GW must register an maintain a website for the campaign, and pay someone (several in fact) to mannage and run the campaign. 

At the end, all they have to show for it is the cost of that book that no-one bought...

It's just not a viable proposition compared to what they _could_ be doing. I wish it were.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sad face  , I really wish that I could once have taken part in a campaign like this, I got my hands on the Medusa V booklet along with the White Dwarf full of Vostrayan background this winter, and it made me want to take part in the campaign... Who was the winner of the Medusa V campaign? I never found anything regarding that on the Interwebs...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Azezel said:


> and a pool of freelancers.


actually I find that close to impossible to believe


Azezel said:


> The in-house mob must be paid whatever they are working on - when they are told to write a campaign (fluff, rules, army lists, artwork etc) they go do it and get paid the same as they would if they spent the time writing codices and supliments.


well obviously they must be paid, thats the whole point in working, but surely they can find time for there writers to stop writing SPESS MAHREENS ARE TEH AWESOME!!!!, long enough to write even a piss poor campaign


Azezel said:


> The campaign information is combined into a book which must be printed and distributed. A few people buy it, but not nearly as many as would buy a new codex or supliment.


why does it have to be printed in a book?, just print it in white dwarf like they used to do, it might give people a reason to buy it to keep up with the campaign, heck its not as if the campaign books they have done were thick anyway or useful.


Azezel said:


> GW must register an maintain a website for the campaign, and pay someone (several in fact) to mannage and run the campaign.


GW already has a website, they can put results on that, and they don't need to manage it, heck the only time they manage what they have is to increase the prices, and running the campaign would come down to individual stores and there staff.


Azezel said:


> At the end, all they have to show for it is the cost of that book that no-one bought...


a book they would not be required to print, so it would be there own fault.


Azezel said:


> It's just not a viable proposition compared to what they _could_ be doing. I wish it were.


and what _could_ they be doing?, its not time consuming, the only bit that would take time is making the campaign sound plausible enough to happen


Doelago said:


> Sad face , I really wish that I could once have taken part in a campaign like this, I got my hands on the Medusa V booklet along with the White Dwarf full of Vostrayan background this winter, and it made me want to take part in the campaign... Who was the winner of the Medusa V campaign? I never found anything regarding that on the Interwebs...


http://deletionpedia.dbatley.com/w/index.php?title=Medusa_V
in short, shock surprise, imperials won..............again


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link, it proved that the SPESS MAHREENS ARE TEH AWESOME!!!! + rep


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Sad face  , I really wish that I could once have taken part in a campaign like this, I got my hands on the Medusa V booklet along with the White Dwarf full of Vostrayan background this winter, and it made me want to take part in the campaign... Who was the winner of the Medusa V campaign? I never found anything regarding that on the Interwebs...


Me too. I should have loved to take part in such a campaign, but that's life.

Do what I'm doing, write a campaign for your mates.


@Stella: Maybe you should switch to decaff or something? It's only toy soldiers mate.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmm... What about starting the first "Heresy Online Summer Campaign"? That would be awesome!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Imperium definitely doesn't always win Worldwide campaigns. Just look at Eye of Terror for proof.

That being said, Medusa V was a farce.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Stella..... it is because the Spehss Mahreens are indeed awesome. For the Emprah! 

@Doelago,
Yes, that would be great. I am in. Lol


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Hmm... What about starting the first "Heresy Online Summer Campaign"? That would be awesome!


I want in on the ground floor of this thing. Let's do it!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Doelago said:


> Hmm... What about starting the first "Heresy Online Summer Campaign"? That would be awesome!


It might be fun. I'd participate.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I'd do it. Give me a chance to claim another victory for the Imperium!


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I would prefer to see Imperial worlds burn. Thank you.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh, its on! :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It would be awesome, but who would do it? And how, I dont know all that much about these worldwide campaigns... So if I would do it, I would at least need a instructor, and in which section of the Forum would that fit in, how would the players participate? 

I could do it if people want it, but I would need help, or at least during the start...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> The Imperium definitely doesn't always win Worldwide campaigns. Just look at Eye of Terror for proof.


I think abbadon missing a planet automatically counts as an imperial victory


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't forget for Medusa V, GW heavily relied on gamers having their battle then posting the results to the Medusa V website (later wiped from existense rather strange dont you think) so GW could compile results, as well as instore games. 

How do you safeguard yourself from idiots making multiple accounts and spamming fake results so the Imperium has to win, it had potential, it had a good setup, it had a good storyline...but they fucked it, nough said.

If they do set up another worldwide campaign it will be interesting to see how GW deal with it and if the 'good guys' win yet again

Grish


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

The Ultramarines can't lose. They will appear, lol to victory and GW will celebrate.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

The Eye of Terror Campaign was a fairly solid victory for Chaos. Sure, the Imperium did finally manage to seal off the breach as much as possible (re: push a lot of the invading forces back into the Eye) and Abaddon failed to claim his ultimate prize, Cadia, but for the first time in that sector of space, Chaos has a secure foothold and now possesses and has fortified a number of planets in real space around the Cadian system. Indeed, Typhus as actually fully 'nurgilised' a planet to rule as his own if I remember correctly.

Of course there's a caveat, only the players who took part or were around at the time will know this. The current 40k timeline actually ends at the start of the 13th Black Crusade (the Eye of Terror campaign) so technically- it hasn't happened yet as Games Workshop only want to go backwards and 'fill in the gaps' these days. Which is a shame as it advanced the fluff quite nicely, in addition to Chaos gaining a real foothold in Imperial Space:

-The Dark Angels and Space Wolves finally 'get over it' as the chapter masters learn to play nicely.

-Eldrad dies, his soul sucked into one of Abaddon's Blackstone Fortresses (IIRC, they're also known as the Talismans of Vaul and are in fact, necron constructs).

-some other minor stuff I can't remember  Oh, and I believe Creed is made Planetary Governor of Cadia.


As for a Heresy Online campaign- I'd really be up for that. However, I know other forums have tried it in the past and they've been mediocre at best- too much enthusiasm to get it done quickly. If say, year was spent actually making everything and getting the system in place, and then enthusiasm was generated for it say a couple of months before it was due to start, I reckon it would work! I could only take part in a player format, too many RL commitments at the moment I'm afraid!

Cheers,

El


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I remember them saying that the eye of terror game would make a difference to future releases and would advance the game further for everyone.

obvious BS of course.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> The Imperium definitely doesn't always win Worldwide campaigns. Just look at Eye of Terror for proof.
> 
> That being said, Medusa V was a farce.


Imperium still have Cadia don't they?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"Imperium still have Cadia don't they?"

Let's nuke it from space! It's the only way to be sure...


----------

